
EC2 Price Reduction (C4, M4, and T2 Instances) - jmgtan
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-price-reduction-c4-m4-and-t2-instances/
======
elcct
Software for bare metal is catching up - you can buy couple of dedicated
servers, install something like Kubernetes and will be shaking your head in
disbelief how much you over paid for AWS.

~~~
rubber_duck
>you can buy couple of dedicated servers

You can rent them too, like here :
[https://www.hetzner.de/us/hosting/](https://www.hetzner.de/us/hosting/) (not
affiliated, would like to know of other decent hosts too) - I think this is
the best of both worlds (don't need to deal with HW, getting bare mettal perf
and reasonable prices)

~~~
dx034
OVH is another decent host at similar prices. They have a larger range of
servers and more datacenters, but are slightly more expensive. But they also
offer renting older servers at kimsufi (similar to Hetzner's server bidding).

~~~
tachion
'Friends dont let friends use OVH'. Just google OVH and how horrible they are,
every few months they have some gigantic filure - last time I've heard it was
taking people money and not delivering servers for MONTHS.

~~~
tobltobs
'Friends don't confuse friends with anecdotal evidence'. My anecdotal evidence
is that I am a satisfied customer. Great prices, good customer service.

~~~
tachion
That would be anecdotal if it wouldn't happened to me twice. I won't ever use
them again, nor recommend them to anyone, unless they're masochists in nature
;)

------
codecamper
Has anyone switched to Google cloud & found it cheaper overall? It seems like
there was a lot of interest in Google before but not so much as of late.

~~~
matt4077
I'm very happy with them and believe it is cheaper, although it's hard to
compare considering the explosion of services on both platforms. I initially
chose them because I/O performance on gce was ahead by about factor 10 (may
have been workload-specific, may have changed – this was about a year ago, may
only apply to the smaller machine types with SSD I tested).

I've also had a much easier time getting started, but my AWS experience may be
out of date now. But both the web UI as well as the cli client are excellent.

I also prefer google because of their excellent contributions to OSS, their
advocacy for an open internet, their lack of sweatshop-warehouses, and their
investments in hard problems. (and I know altruism may not be the motive, but
still...)

~~~
0xmohit

      their lack of sweatshop-warehouses
    

You are now hitting below the belt.

~~~
matt4077
I admit writing that – if I were at Amazon – I'd spend the rest of the week
making sure every future package to "that unfair guy on the internet" gets
thrown against the wall an extra four times :)

And, more seriously, I didn't want to imply that Amazon deserves any hate –
they're probably a net positive for the world. And Google is no saint. Just
that, on balance, I'm still more inclined to be loyal to the latter.

~~~
0xmohit
To be fair, I'm indifferent which side you take.

[I was perhaps amused to see it mentioned in the first place.]

------
rmykhajliw
honestly , the new prices starts from December/1 and there's only 5% price
drop for US datacenters. 20-25% mostly for Singapore and Frankfurt where the
original price was higher on that 20-25%.

------
cromantin
There are also these guys - Packet:
[https://www.packet.net/](https://www.packet.net/) They have a lots of what
you need from "cloud", bare metal servers and very competitive prices (even
comparing to hetzner)

------
wjoe
Well, that almost makes up for our price increases over the last few months
thanks to the worse GBP/USD exchange rates...

------
user5994461
Now is the time to check your reservations and account again for how much was
saved or lost.

------
nodesocket
Arggg, does not apply to west coast instances (us-west-1 and us-west-2).

~~~
gtsteve
Asking as an ignorant foreigner: Does anyone know what makes us-west more
expensive than us-east? Is it just land or electricity prices or something
like that?

~~~
ccannon
Our Amazon rep tells us it's all about the cost of electricity.

~~~
late2part
11c/kWh in bay area, 6c/kWh in Oregon and Nevada. Old data here but salient:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2011/10/27/141766341/the-p...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2011/10/27/141766341/the-
price-of-electricity-in-your-state)

